# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  MIA KΑΛΗ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΓΙΑ FM

## kostas30

Προκειτε για μια πολυ καλη κεραια  ευκολη  στην κατασκευη  ευκολα υλικα.

εγω  την στηριξα  πανω  σε  ξυλο.   τα στοιχεια της   ειναι  απο καλωδιο ευκαμπτο  6mm. Οι μονωτηρες  ειναι απο τεφλον  μπορειτε  να βαλετε  και  fiber glass.  Η γραμμη  λ/4  ειναι μπρουτζοβεργες   5 mm.      Στα   σημεια    Α   Β    συνδεουμε  το  RG  και  το ανεβοκατεβαζουμε μεχρι  τα στασιμα  να πεσουν στο 0  εκει  σφιγγουμε το  RG η το κολαμε.
Η απολαβη της  ειναι περιπου  6dbi  δηλαδη 4,5db περιπου.

----------


## electron

Ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση Κώστα.Μου θυμίζει τις ρομβοειδής κεραίες που έκαναν χρήση στα μεσαία.Η εκπομπή της είναι κατευθυνόμενη ή κυκλική;

----------


## kostas30

Ναι  κανει κατευθυνση   μπροστα και πισω. Την ακουσα  σε σημεια  που δεν ειχα περασει ποτε και δεν ειχα καθολου οπτικη επαφη.  Η δοκιμη  εγινε  πανω σε 5 μετρα ιστο  και με 150 βαττ. δεν την εβαλα στον  18μετρο  διοτι θελω να τη κανω να εχει μεγαλυτερη αντοχη σε αερα γιατι εδω που ειμαι φυσαει πολυ   :Idea:    Ο συντονισμος της ηταν πολυ ευκολος.   εεε να της δωσω και κανα βαττ παραπανω  :Mr. Green:   συντομα θα περασω και μια foto απο την κεραια

----------


## kostas30

Δοκιμαστε την  αξιζει τον κοπο  και δεν κοστιζει σχεδον τιποτα.

----------


## electron

Κώστα αν μπορούσες να μας έδινες και κάποιες πληροφορίες σχετικά με την κατασκευή της,τα υλικά που χρησιμοποίησες,τον συντονισμό της και μια πραγματική φωτό,θα ήταν καλύτερα.

----------


## kostas30

ok θα περασω μια foto σε κανα δυο μερες   πληρης  αναλυτικα τα υλικα και την κατασκευη. Η κεραια αυτη αποδιδει  οσο και 4 διπολα  F/B.

----------


## MAKHS

Φιλε καλημερα..Εχεις απολυτο δικαιο..Αυτη τη κεραια την ειχα κατασκευασει περιπου το 1979 και πραγματικα μου ειχε κανει εντυπωση γιατι ειχε δουλεψει πολυ καλα..Θυμαμαι οτι την ειχα δει σε φωτογραφια σε ενα περιοδικο ηλεκτρονικων και μου ειχε αρεσει επειδη ηταν ρομβικη οπως των παλιων ασυρματων βραχεων .Θυμαμαι οτι με ενα μικρο πομπο 2 βατ ειχα καλυψει μια αποσταση 15 χιλ..σε οπτικη επαφη ως κατευθυνομενη εκπομπη. Θυμαμαι οτι για καθοδο ειχα χρησιμοποιησει καθοδο τηλεορασης..Αυτην μπορουσα αυτη εβαλα.Αξιζει τον κοπο παντως για δοκιμη γιατι η εκπομπη της δεν ειναι αποκλειστικα κατευθυνομενη και καλυπτει αρκετες μοιρες εκπομπης.

----------


## kostas30

:OK:   :OK:   :OK:

----------


## stavros414

Φίλε Κώστα

μπορείς να μας πείς μέχρι τι ισχύ αντέχει η συγκεκριμένη κεραία ?
Εγώ παιδιά έχω μια Yagi κατευθυνόμενη με 3 στοιχεία. Λοιπόν βγαίνω από χαμηλή περιοχή με λίγη ορατότητα της κεραίας μου εκεί που δίνω κατεύθυνση, μπροστά, και ακούγομε πολύ καλά σε πολλές περιοχές εκεί που δεν βλέπει η κεραία. Πως γίνετε αυτό ? Μιλάμε ότι ακούγομε σε μεγάλη απόσταση που δεν το περίμενα γιατί δεν βλέπει η κεραία και παρόλα αυτά περνάει το σήμα...

----------


## kostas30

Φιλε Σταυρο εγω για στοιχεια εβαλα καλωδι 6mm ευκαμπτο με μονωτηρες τεφλον  και την πηγα εως 400 βαττ  χωρις προβλημα.    αν θα γινει μια πιο βαρια κατασκευη μπορει να μπει σωληνακι 8-10mm χαλκου αυτο που δουλευουν οι ψυκτικοι  η σωληνα αλουμινιου για παραπανω βαττ.

Τωρα εσυ ακουγεσε  δε διαφορες περιοχες   λογο  ανακλασεων  ειτε απο το εδαφος ειτε απο διαφορα φυσικα η τεχνιτα μεσα που υπαρχουν στην περιοχη.  Πρεπει να ξερεις οτι το ραδιοκυμα πανω απο τους 60mhz ακολουθει ιδιοτητες φωτος, δηλαδη ειναι σαν να βαλεις εναν μεγαλο προβολεα στον ιστο σου διοτι μιλαμε για κατευθυνομενη εκπομπη  και εκει που θα φανει ο προβολεας  εκει θα ακουστης θεωριτικα ολα αυτα γιατι για να κανουμε αυτο το πειραμα πρεπει να εχουμε απολυτο σκοταδι.  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## stavros414

ok κατάλαβα, σε περιμένω, με την υδρόψυκτη, το Σάββατο να τα πούμε από κοντά !!  :Wink:

----------


## electron

> Φίλε Κώστα
> 
> μπορείς να μας πείς μέχρι τι ισχύ αντέχει η συγκεκριμένη κεραία ?
> Εγώ παιδιά έχω μια Yagi κατευθυνόμενη με 3 στοιχεία. Λοιπόν βγαίνω από χαμηλή περιοχή με λίγη ορατότητα της κεραίας μου εκεί που δίνω κατεύθυνση, μπροστά, και ακούγομε πολύ καλά σε πολλές περιοχές εκεί που δεν βλέπει η κεραία. Πως γίνετε αυτό ? Μιλάμε ότι ακούγομε σε μεγάλη απόσταση που δεν το περίμενα γιατί δεν βλέπει η κεραία και παρόλα αυτά περνάει το σήμα...



Επίσης πάνω σ'αυτό να προσθέσω ότι ο ηλεκτρομαγνητικός ορίζοντας εκτείνεται πέραν του οπτικού επομένως είναι φυσικό ένα ηλεκτρομαγνητικό κύμα να διαδίδεται περισσότερο από όσο βλέπει το μάτι μας,

----------


## kostas30

:OK:   :OK:   :OK:

----------


## _ab

Ποτε θα βαλεις καμια φωτο?Περιμενουμε τοσο καιρο...Ανυπομονω να την  δω!!!!!Λεω να την φτιαξω και εγω....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## GREG

Φιλε Κώστα, φτιαχνω 2  811 λίνεαρ στα ΑΜ μηπως ξερεις το πηνιο εξοδου για να ανεβαινει και στα βραχεα οσο παει η 811 ευχαριστώ

----------


## radioamateur

Νομίζω ότι βρήκα τις απαιτούμενες πληροφορίες από τους χρηστες του forum του δικτυακού τόπου www.fmdream.net σχετικά με την κατασκευή κεραίας fm brodband. Δεδομένου ότι οι καταχωρήσεις των χρηστων είναι αρκετες σας προτρέπω να επισκεφτειτε απευθείας το δικτυακό τοπο και να μου πείτε τη γνωμη σας για την κατασκευή που προτείνεται.Η καταχωρηση στο forum χαρακτηρίζεται ως "Antennas" στη συνέχεια επιλέγετε "Broadband Dipole info needed".Θα σας παρακαλουσα να διαβάσετε προσεκτικά όλα τα posts δεδομένου ότι οι πληροφορίες που δίνονται είναι πολύ σημαντικές για τη σωστη λειτουργία της "όλης" κατασκευής σας.

----------


## vagos

Εχω κατασκευάση μία κεραία . Την οποία αντέγραψα απο μία καλλή κατασκευή που χρησημοποιούσε ο ΣΚΑΙ στό Καστελώριζο .Εγω δέν είχα ολα τα υλικά και εκανα μερικές αλλαγές . Το αποτέλεσμα ηταν πολύ καλό , ηθελα να το βάλω πρήν πολλές μέρες αλλά δέν κατάφερα να περάσω τίς φωτογραφίες . Γιαυτό το είχα αναβάλει , ούτε τώρα κατάφερα να βρώ τον τρόπο .
Τα υλίκά ηταν χαλκοσωλήνα φ22 Για το δίπολο και φ10 για το στοιχείο που κανει την προσαρμογή οι διαστάσεις είναι 135 εκατοστα το στοιχείο 40 εκατοστα το μικρό . 18 εκατοστά ψίχα απο το RG 213 . Το σημίο που γεφιρώνονται τα 2 στοιχεία σε μένα εγινε στα 34εκατοστά Εμένα συντονίζει γιά 6 MHz χωρίς στάσημα η κατασκευή της δέν κοστίζει πανω απο 10 με 15 ευρώ . Στα σημεία που επρεπε να γείνουν ενώσεις εγιναν με σκληρή κόληση (οποιος θέλει φωτογραφία ασ γράψει το Email του νατου τηστείλω )

----------


## electron

Εγώ πάλι έχω φτιάξει το δίπολο του παρακάτω αρχείου το οποίο προέκυψε από μελέτη διαφόρων σχεδίων.Για τις διαστάσεις των στοιχείων μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε από το απλό διπολάκι με στοιχεία διαμέτρου 1cm μέχρι όσο ποιό μεγάλα έχετε την δυνατότητα να βρείτε.Η απόδοση και ο λόγος στασίμων(1.2/1) νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ καλά για μια τέτοια κεραία.

----------


## IOANNIS

μηπως εχει να μου στειλει κανεις πληροφοριες για το πως θα φτιαξω μια κεραια με δυο κλειστα διπολα; το email μου ειναι john3@mailbox.gr εχω ενα απλο διπολο αλλα δεν κανει και πολυ δουλεια. εψαξα να βρω να δω πως ειναι φτιαγμενη μια κεραια με κυκλικη εκπομπη και δεν βρηκα πουθενα!!

----------


## radioamateur

> ok θα περασω μια foto σε κανα δυο μερες   πληρης  αναλυτικα τα υλικα και την κατασκευη. Η κεραια αυτη αποδιδει  οσο και 4 διπολα  F/B.



Φίλε μου Κώστα που είναι οι φωτογραφίες.Η συγκεκριμένη κεραία με ενδιαφέρει...!!!
Η συγκεκριμένη κεραία έχει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο όνομα;
Ευχαριστώ...!!!

----------


## jeik

η  κεραια  του  κωστα  30 (ο  ρομβος ) φτιαχτηκε  απο  εμενα  σημερα  και  οντως  κανει  δουλεια,
σε  σχεση  με  την  ground  plane  που  δοκιμασα  εχει  αισθητα  μεγαλυτερη  καλυψη  σε  σημεια  που  ειχα  διαλειψεις  και  να  σκεφτητε  οτι  εγινε  
με  χαλκοσυρμα  4mm πανω  σε  πλαστικο  σκελετο  και  τραγικη  εμφανιση  (ο  χριστος  ξανασταυρωνεται  φαση  μιλαμε) .
Επιβεβαιώνω  την  αυξηση  της  εμβελειας ,  Ευκολη  ρυθμιση  στασιμων  σχεδον  μηδενικα,ομως  λιγα  παραπανω  νερα  στις  τηλεορασεις  ,
αλλα  θα  το  αντιμετωπισουμε  αυτο  ,θα  δουμε  πως.
Κωστα  να  σαι  καλα , το  ποστ  σου  του  2005  εγινε  πραξη  το  2008.
αν  ειδες  αγνωστο  νουμερο  το  απογευμα  εγω  σε  πηρα  τηλεφωνο  , δεν  απαντησες  και  οταν  με  πηρες  ημουν  στην  ταρατσα  
με  την  κεραια  αγκαλια  και  δεν  απαντησα  κι  εγω  (ουτε  στο  θεο  οταν  υπαρχει  RFοκατασταση) ,  θα  σε  παρω  καποια  στιγμη  ομως  να  τα  πουμε.
Αυριο  ξεκιναει  η  επαγγελματικη  κατασκευη  της  παραπανω  κεραιας.

----------


## jeik

και  δεν  θα  βαλω  οριζοντιο  στηριγμα  να  φαινεται  σαν  σταυρος  αλλα  τα  αλουμινια  θα  ειναι  λυγισμενα 
 και  θα  στηριζονται  μονο  πανω  και  κατω , μην  ερθει   και  καμια  θεια  να  αναψει  κερι  στην  καινουρια  εκκλησια  που  ειδε  !!!!!!!!!!!!
και  τερμα  στην  κορυφη  θα  βαλω  και  μια  ωραια  κεραια  UHF TV    :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   για  παραλλαγη.
Σωστός ??

----------


## jeik

Ασε  που  μοιαζει  και  με  το  εμβλημα  του  ΛΑΟΣ !!!!

----------


## nikos-b

που είναι η φωτογραφία ρε φίλε Κώστα ;; οεο οεο ;;; άντε περιμένουμε.. :Drool:

----------


## kostas30

> η  κεραια  του  κωστα  30 (ο  ρομβος ) φτιαχτηκε  απο  εμενα  σημερα  και  οντως  κανει  δουλεια,
> σε  σχεση  με  την  ground  plane  που  δοκιμασα  εχει  αισθητα  μεγαλυτερη  καλυψη  σε  σημεια  που  ειχα  διαλειψεις  και  να  σκεφτητε  οτι  εγινε  
> με  χαλκοσυρμα  4mm πανω  σε  πλαστικο  σκελετο  και  τραγικη  εμφανιση  (ο  χριστος  ξανασταυρωνεται  φαση  μιλαμε) .
> Επιβεβαιώνω  την  αυξηση  της  εμβελειας ,  Ευκολη  ρυθμιση  στασιμων  σχεδον  μηδενικα,ομως  λιγα  παραπανω  νερα  στις  τηλεορασεις  ,
> αλλα  θα  το  αντιμετωπισουμε  αυτο  ,θα  δουμε  πως.
> Κωστα  να  σαι  καλα , το  ποστ  σου  του  2005  εγινε  πραξη  το  2008.
> αν  ειδες  αγνωστο  νουμερο  το  απογευμα  εγω  σε  πηρα  τηλεφωνο  , δεν  απαντησες  και  οταν  με  πηρες  ημουν  στην  ταρατσα  
> με  την  κεραια  αγκαλια  και  δεν  απαντησα  κι  εγω  (ουτε  στο  θεο  οταν  υπαρχει  RFοκατασταση) ,  θα  σε  παρω  καποια  στιγμη  ομως  να  τα  πουμε.
> Αυριο  ξεκιναει  η  επαγγελματικη  κατασκευη  της  παραπανω  κεραιας.




 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## nikos-b

ρε παιδιά καμιά φώτο θα βάλετε τελικά;

----------


## jeik

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...9&d=1105122208

Φωτο μονο ο κωστας , εγω την εκανα με χαλκοσυρμα , αλλα μεχρι τωρα δεν αξιωθηκα να την κανω κυριλε με αλουμινια.

Το  σχεδιο  ειναι  κατατοπιστικο  ομως.

----------


## nikos-b

και αν σου πω ρε Δημήτρη ότι δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα από το σχέδιο; άντε ρε παιδιά έστω και χάλια κατασκευή βγάλτε και καμιά φώτο να καταλάβουμε τι είδος κεραία είναι αυτί επιτέλους!! αλλά από κοντά ε, όχι στον ιστό, αλλιώς πάλι δεν θα φαίνεται καλά !! άντε ΚΟΣΤΑΑΑ!!

----------


## kostas30

δεν την εχω εδω  και αρκετο καιρο διοτι πλεον δεν ασχολουμε με f m. νικο η κατασκευη της ειναι πολυ απλη σε 20 λεπτα την εχεις φτιαξει :Wink:

----------


## jeik

Φιλε  μολις  μπορεσω  θα  τη  βγαλω  Φωτο , δεν  την  εχω  κοντα  μου .
Αλλα  χωρις  πλακα , το  σχεδιο  ειναι  πολυ  πιο  ευκολονοητο  απο  τη  φωτογραφια , ετσι  οπως  την  εκανα  προχειρα  αποκλειεται  να  καταλαβεις.
Λοιπον  ειναι  ακριβως  οπως  ο  χαρταετος  ο  τετραγωνος ,βλεποντας  τον  ορθιο ,βαζεις  σταυρωτα  2  ξυλα  και  απο  την  καθε  πλευρα  κατεβαζεις  συρμα  χοντρο , 3  μετρα  απο  τη  μια  και  3  απο  την  αλλη , στο  1,5  μετρο  ειναι  η  γωνια  που  σχηματιζει  το  οριζοντιο  ξυλο.Στην  κορυφη  δεν  ενωνονται.
Στο  κατω  μερος  επισις  δεν  ενωνονται  αλλα  το  καθενα  ακουμπαει  σε  ενα  καθετο συρμα  0,75  μετρα περιπου.Εκει  στο  ενα  συρμα  βαζεις  με  κλεμα  το  μπλενταζ  και  στο  αλλο  τον  κεντρικο  του  καλωδιου  και  τα  ανεβοκατεβαζεις  για  τα  στασιμα.
Ρωτα  παλι  αν  δεν  καταλαβες  κατι.

----------


## nikos-b

jeik Σου έχω στείλει πμ γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ..

----------


## weather1967

Μάλλον παιδιά κατι παρόμοιο σάν αυτό θά εννοείται ,οχι ακριβώς βέβαια γιατι αυτή ειναι loop antenna και συντονίζει γιά λήψη στους 10 ΚΗΖ ,πού τήν έχω φτιάξει γιά τον ανιχνευτή ηλεκτρικών εκκενώσεων,αλλά φαντάζομαι απο το σχέδιο κατι παρομοιο με πιό λίγο σύρμα βεβαια ,καί χωρίς να ειναι loop.

http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/11/22/64/62/antenn19.jpg

----------


## jeik

> Μάλλον παιδιά κατι παρόμοιο σάν αυτό θά εννοείται ,οχι ακριβώς βέβαια γιατι αυτή ειναι loop antenna και συντονίζει γιά λήψη στους 10 ΚΗΖ ,πού τήν έχω φτιάξει γιά τον ανιχνευτή ηλεκτρικών εκκενώσεων,αλλά φαντάζομαι απο το σχέδιο κατι παρομοιο με πιό λίγο σύρμα βεβαια ,καί χωρίς να ειναι loop.
> 
> http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/11/22/64/62/antenn19.jpg



ναι  καπως  ετσι  ,  αλλα  δεν  ειναι  τεσαρων  κατευθυνσεων , και  δεν  ενωνονται  οι   δυο  πλευρες.

----------


## nikos-b

τελικά ρε Κωσταντή στην κάτω μεριά ενώνονται τα καλώδια μετάξι τους; στην πάνω οκ φενετε ότι δεν ενώνονται αλλά στην κάτω στο σχέδιο ενώνονται εδώ ώμος ο Δημήτρης μαι λέει ότι δεν τα ενώνει τι από τα δυο τελικά     ισχύει;;α και τα παλούκια πόσο είναι περίπου αν κατάλαβα καλά πρέπει να είναι από 3 μέτρα το καθένα και όταν  ενοεις μπουτζοβεργες  τη ακριβός ενοεις μήπως χαλκό που χρησιμοποιούν οι υδραυλική;; ..

----------


## nikos-b

ανέβασα και μια φώτο για να καταλάβεις τη     εννοώ

----------


## nikos-b

παιδιά έφτιαξα την κεραία και την βλέπω και γελάω μιλάμε για τελιος πρόχειρη κατασκευή.. :Hammer:  :Head:  :Επιθετικός:  :Brick wall:  :Σκέψη:  :Lol:

----------


## jeik

*ΣυγχαρητηριαΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ* Νικο , σου απονεμω το 1ο βραβειο της χειροτερης κατασκευης που ειδα ποτε στο σαιτ  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 

Πλακα κανω , αλλα παιρνει βελτιωσεις , αρκει η προσπαθεια !!!!
τα συρματα δεν ισιωνουν ? , πολυ φιδια ειναι .

----------


## jeik

όντως ειναι λιγο  τραγικη  , αλλα θα κανει δουλεια .

----------


## nikos-b

:Brick wall:  :d'oh!:  :Hammer:  :Head: 
Δημήτρη την εκανα μεσα σε 10 λεπτα ηταν και κυριακη και δεν ειχα αλλο καλοδιο ειναι ενα 2,5σαρι καλοδιο πολλικλονο . τελιος προχειρι κατασευη.

----------


## jeik

Ωραια , δες τωρα τι κανει , αν σου παει καλα .
Εγω δεν βρηκα ακρη ομως αν ειναι κατευθυνομενη.
Αν  παει  καλα  ετσι  οπως  ειναι , φανταστητε  να  πως  θα  ειναι  με  ιδανικες  διαστασεις  και  αλουμινιο ή  χαλκο.

----------


## weather1967

Νίκο μού θυμίζει λίγο κατι απο το μαντολίνο του λοχαγού Κορέλλι  :Biggrin: ,και μάλιστα ξεκούρδιστο,καθώς και τήν βαλίστρα τού Γουλιέλμου Τέλλου νά κανουμε και λίγο καλαμπούρι,χωρίς παρεξήγηση. :Boo hoo!: 
Πάντος η προσπάθεια μετράει,καί ειμαι σιγουρος πώς στό τέλος θα τήν σουλουπώσεις καλά. :Wink:

----------


## nikos-b

weather1967 γιατί να παρεξηγηθώ αφού μόνος μου κοροϊδεύω την κατασκευή.το θέμα είναι πως τελικά βρίσκουμε την απόσταση από το σιμιο τέρμα πάνω μέχρι κάτω το ξέρετε ; αν είναι τετράγωνο και όχι ρόμβος πρέπει να βρούμε την απόσταση με το πιθαγοριο θεώρημα ..δηλαδή:A υποθέσουμε οτι η πλευρά ΒΓ είναι 1μετρο κάνουμε τις εξής πράξεις: ΒΓ2=ΑΒ2+ΑΓ2
Έστω ΑΒ=ΑΓ=Χ cm  12=1Χ2+1Χ2 =>1* =*2Χ2 =Χ2 = 1
                                              2     2            2  

Χ=τετραγονικη ριζα 1
                           2       
χ=τετραγονικι ριζα 0,5

όπου 12 =1.1=1   όπου χ άγνωστος αριθμός..   τώρα αν βγάλετε καμιά άκρη από αυτό που σας έγραψα εμενα να με χ.........ε ..  :Brick wall:  :Σκέψη:  :Boo hoo!:  :Hammer:  :Head:  :eek!:  παιδιά αλλιώς τα γράφω αλλιώς βγαίνουν δεν μπορώ άλλο ..όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε..

----------


## RFΧpert

http://www.fmamplifiers.com/dominator.htm

----------


## jeik

> weather1967 γιατί να παρεξηγηθώ αφού μόνος μου κοροϊδεύω την κατασκευή.το θέμα είναι πως τελικά βρίσκουμε την απόσταση από το σιμιο τέρμα πάνω μέχρι κάτω το ξέρετε ; αν είναι τετράγωνο και όχι ρόμβος πρέπει να βρούμε την απόσταση με το πιθαγοριο θεώρημα ..δηλαδή:A υποθέσουμε οτι η πλευρά ΒΓ είναι 1μετρο κάνουμε τις εξής πράξεις: ΒΓ2=ΑΒ2+ΑΓ2
> Έστω ΑΒ=ΑΓ=Χ cm 12=1Χ2+1Χ2 =>1* =*2Χ2 =Χ2 = 1
> 2 2 2 
> 
> Χ=τετραγονικη ριζα 1
> 2 
> χ=τετραγονικι ριζα 0,5
> 
> όπου 12 =1.1=1 όπου χ άγνωστος αριθμός.. τώρα αν βγάλετε καμιά άκρη από αυτό που σας έγραψα εμενα να με χ.........ε ..  παιδιά αλλιώς τα γράφω αλλιώς βγαίνουν δεν μπορώ άλλο ..όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε..



A ρε Νικο μ εκανες και γελασα βραδυατικα , χιλια χρονια να ζησεις.
 :Hammer:  :Head:  :Dancing:  :Help:  :Ψώνιο:

----------


## jeik

Να  την  η  τρελη  κατασκευη . Παντως  αν  γινει   με  χαλκοσωληνες  που  θα  στηριζονται  απο  μονοι  τους  και  φυγει  ο  σταυρος (πλαστικος σκελετος) θα  ειναι  σουπερ.

----------


## weather1967

Μπράβο Δημήτρη
Βλεπω το περασες και με λαδομπογιά για προστασια .
Πέρασες το σύρμα οπως τους χαρταετούς  :Wink: ,μονο κοιτα στο κεντρο του σταυρού δεσε το και με ενα σπαγγο σταυρωτά γύρω -γύρω για να μήν σου παλατζάρουν τα πηχάκια, και τράβα το σύρμα πιο σφικτά γιατι το βλεπω μποσικο καπως .

----------


## jeik

Μπα , δεν ειναι βαμμενα , το κατακορυφο ειναι πλαστικη σωληνα αποχετευσης, και το οριζοντιο πλαστικο καναλι καλωδιων,οσο για αντοχη μια χαρα ειναι , την εβαλα για μιση ωρα στον ιστο για να τη δοκιμασω και τωρα αναπαυεται ξαπλα στην ταρατσα , οταν ξανα χρειαστουμε τις υπηρεσιες τις θα την σηκωσουμε (ξυπνησουμε)  :Rolleyes: .

Η  κανονικη  θα  γινει  με  αλουμινια , χωρις  σκελετο  και  θα  ειναι  εντυπωσιακη !

----------


## Γιώργος 231

δημητρη, ωραια κεραια.
και ξερεις ε ?
αν δεν την δουλεψεις, μπορεις σε αυτην να βαζεις την μπουγαδα  :Tongue2: 

(θα εχω και εγω διπλα τις κρεμαστρες ...)

----------


## jeik

ΣΣΣΣΣ ,  :Biggrin:   προσπαθω  να  θυμηθω  τι  σου  ειχα  γραψει  , κατι  για  κρεμαστρα   , πουκαμισο ...... :Confused1:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: .

----------


## apog

επαναφέρω και εγώ το θέμα μετά απο 4 χρόνια γιατί χθες κάθησα που είχα λίγο χρόνο και κατασκεύασα την εν λόγω κεραία. Χρησιμοποίησα 6αρι μονοκλωνο καλώδιο και για σκελετό σταύρωσα δύο ξύλα. Την έστησα λίγο πρόχειρα στο έδαφος και παίζοντας λίγο με τις αποστάσεις στο σημείο σύνδεσης του καλωδίου καθόδου κατάφερα πολύ εύκολα να μηδενίσω τα στάσιμα. Φαίνεται να δουλεύει καλά. Θα δοκιμάσω αύριο να την στήσω και στον ιστό όπου τώρα υπάρχει μια ground plane να δω διαφορά.

----------


## apog

α! και μια ερώτηση αν υπάρχει κάποιος που παρακολουθεί το θέμα. Πώς στήνεται η κεραία? Οπως τη βλέπουμε στο σχήμα μπαίνει στον ιστό? ή με τέτοιο προσανατολισμό ώστε το κομμάτι της κεραίας που συνδέεται στο μπλεντάζ του καλωδίου καθόδου να κοιτάει προς τη γη όπως στο δίπολο? Δηλαδή περιστροφή της κεραίας κατά 90 μοίρες δεξιά αν στο Β έχω συνδεδεμένο το μπλενταζResize of 2000.jpg.

----------


## status

καλησπερα σε ολους διαστασεις για τα στοιχεια για τους 97.7 ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## apog

λοιπόν, θα πάρεις δύο ξύλα μήκους 2,16 μέτρων το καθένα και θα τα καρφώσεις στα κέντρα τους φτιάχνοντας ένα σταυρό. Θα κόψεις και 2 κομμάτια μονόκλωνο καλώδιο (εγώ χρησιμοποίησα 6mm διατομή) από 3,83 μέτρα το καθένα. θα στερεώσεις στην κορυφή όπως βλέπεις το σχήμα την άκρη του καλωδίου και θα την λυγίσεις στα 1,53 μέτρα για να κάνει την γωνία στο οριζόντιο ξύλο. Στην συνέχεια θα μετρήσεις από εκεί που λυγισες το καλώδιο άλλα 1,53 μέτρα και έτσι θα φτάσεις στο χαμηλότερο σημείο της κεραίας. Εκεί θα λυγίσεις πάλι το καλώδιο έτσι ώστε να γίνει κατακόρυφο προς τα πάνω. Το κομμάτι του καλωδίου τώρα που ανεβαίνει κατακόφυφα προς τα πάνω θα πρέπει να είναι περίπου 77 πόντους. Την διαδικασία αυτή θα την κάνεις δεξια και αριστερά. Στο πάνω μέρος της κεραίας τα καλώδια δεν ενώνονται ενώ στο κάτω μέρος της κεραίας θα σου προκύψουν δύο παράλληλα κομμάτια καλωδίου που ανεβαίνουν προς τα πάνω. Εκεί θα συνδέσεις το καλώδιο καθόδου. ψάξε λίγο το ύψος που θα συνδέσεις το καλώδιο έτσι ώστε να έχεις τα λιγότερα στάσιμα.
Τώρα ελπίζω κάποιος που την έστησε αυτή την κεραία σε ιστό να βοηθήσει στο προηγούμενο ερώτημά μου σχετικά με τον προσανατολισμό της κεραίας στον ιστό.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα. 





> καλησπερα σε ολους διαστασεις για τα στοιχεια για τους 97.7 ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## status

ευχαριστω πολυ αν καταφερει καποιος να την φτιαξει με σωληνακι αλουμινιου θα ειναι καλυτερη???

----------


## apog

Σίγουρα πάντως θα είναι πιο σταθερή στις διάφορες καιρικές συνθήκες.





> ευχαριστω πολυ αν καταφερει καποιος να την φτιαξει με σωληνακι αλουμινιου θα ειναι καλυτερη???

----------


## fm344

Καποια φωτογραφια της κεραιας;καποια λινκ που αναφερονται δεν ανοιγουν.

----------

